# The beau bag



## gabz

Anyone have this yet? Drooling over the pic in the new holt renfrew catalogue but wondering what the leather is like


----------



## jclaybo

I brought it a couple of weeks ago before it hit the stores, I am a frequent shopper at my local KS store and the sales clerk brought the bag out of the back for me and I fell in love. I had already seen the bag in Instyle magazine and new I wanted it. Only problem is the bag is heavy and with little in it your only option to carry the bag is on your arm or in your hands. Not a good ideal if your shopping or running errands. A great bag for work week, but not for the weekend. If your like me I need a bag that I can wear every day of the week being a busy soccer mom. So needless to say I returned the bag immediately the next day and purchased the Willowplace bag which is cute but no Beau bag. I have been debating buying the bag again and just breaking down and getting another weekend bag but I hate to have to switch bags every 5 days. But if you don't mind then the Beau bag may be the right one for you


----------



## jgodcheergrl

B


----------



## staciesg26

OOOHH!  So pretty!  I am lovin' the Beau!  I want the all red one but I love your pink and red also!  Such a fun but yet classy bag!   Congrats!! 


jgodcheergrl said:


> B


----------



## staciesg26

I think I need to see the Beau in person.  I love the look and details of it but I would have to sacrifice some of my current bags to fund it so I need to go to check it out in person before I give up some other bags!  But I really love it so far!  I'd love to see it in more colors in the future.. like GREEN!


----------



## jclaybo

I broke down yesterday and brought the bag again  for over a 2 weeks this bag haunted me ever since I returned. But reunited and its feels sooooooooo good!


----------



## staciesg26

Sooo lovely!! I love it that you went and bought it again!  It's a beauty! Enjoy the Beau!



jclaybo said:


> I broke down yesterday and brought the bag again  for over a 2 weeks this bag haunted me ever since I returned. But reunited and its feels sooooooooo good!


----------



## gabz

I want the beige and black! I carry a diaper bag with my son but think this would be a grt work week bag


----------



## jclaybo

staciesg26 said:


> Sooo lovely!! I love it that you went and bought it again!  It's a beauty! Enjoy the Beau!


Thanks!! I'm happy I went back and got it too


----------



## staciesg26

Just wanted to add that I was checking out the photos on the KS website from the 2014 spring show and one of the models is carrying a white Beau and an attendee of the show (she did not appear to be one of the show models but may be affiliated with the brand somehow) is carrying a red croc embossed Beau!  Hooray for more colors!!  

I was into the all red version but now I think I want the pink/red/black one... Still need to see it in person.. hopefully in a couple weeks i can make a trip to an actual KS store or a mall that carries KS.. No stores where I live sell KS items.


----------



## kprice1019

jgodcheergrl said:


> B


----------



## jclaybo

staciesg26 said:


> Just wanted to add that I was checking out the photos on the KS website from the 2014 spring show and one of the models is carrying a white Beau and an attendee of the show (she did not appear to be one of the show models but may be affiliated with the brand somehow) is carrying a red croc embossed Beau!  Hooray for more colors!!
> 
> I was into the all red version but now I think I want the pink/red/black one... Still need to see it in person.. hopefully in a couple weeks i can make a trip to an actual KS store or a mall that carries KS.. No stores where I live sell KS items.


I saw that! It appears that there will be a red and camel colored croc version of the bag for spring. I also noticed a bag shaped similar to the beau bag, but with no bow in the front and it was crossbody/top handle. Looks like spring fashion will not disappoint next year!


----------



## kprice1019

I'm 5 foot.. Anyone know if it will be to big for me? I've Ben thinking of the leopard one for weeks and may just break down and get it. The pink and red one can that be used year round?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I love this bag, I am planning on getting one in a couple weeks. Don't know what colour to go for, i think black. Unless the purple is a really vibrant purple, then i may get that one


----------



## jclaybo

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I love this bag, I am planning on getting one in a couple weeks. Don't know what colour to go for, i think black. Unless the purple is a really vibrant purple, then i may get that one


the purple is not very bright, its almost like a matte purple, not overwhelming either. my friend purchased it and its beautiful in person


----------



## gabardinesuit

I love this bag. I would want it in the sonia purple if I ever got it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## laurends

I have been lusting over this bag since I saw it in the window. to die for!


----------



## carolinamaria

I want it the tan and black color!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I really want the leopard one too but I can't bring myself to pay $1K for it.


----------



## baggladdy

I've obsessed for about a month and a half on this bag. I wanted the red/pink but now I'm obsessed with the black/macchiato combo. OBSESSED!


----------



## baggladdy

staciesg26 said:


> Sooo lovely!! I love it that you went and bought it again!  It's a beauty! Enjoy the Beau!


this is the hottest bag! i cant wait to call it mine! congrats


----------



## baggladdy

jgodcheergrl said:


> B


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Absolutely love the Beau bag! It's just a little too expensive for me though :/ It would make a great work bag due to its size, but I'm not sure how professional the giant girly bow is! Guess it depends on your workplace. 

Also have you guys noticed that they gave this bag free to SO many fashion bloggers during NYFW? I don't know why, but for some reason that kinda bugged me. Seems like KS is really trying hard to promote this one style and make it an "it" bag. And I've never liked buying "it" bags (except for my LV speedy), just kinda takes the fun out of it. I feel like when all these street style bloggers have the same bag it just gets old really quickly!


----------



## knightal

I posted in the promotions thread. Beau bags are 30% off on amazon.com.  They include leather version (org $498) and the leopard version (org $998)

http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-york-Beau-Shopper/dp/B00BV1CPZA/
http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-york-Beau-Shopper/dp/B00BV1CT4W/


----------



## jclaybo

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Absolutely love the Beau bag! It's just a little too expensive for me though :/ It would make a great work bag due to its size, but I'm not sure how professional the giant girly bow is! Guess it depends on your workplace.
> 
> Also have you guys noticed that they gave this bag free to SO many fashion bloggers during NYFW? I don't know why, but for some reason that kinda bugged me. Seems like KS is really trying hard to promote this one style and make it an "it" bag. And I've never liked buying "it" bags (except for my LV speedy), just kinda takes the fun out of it. I feel like when all these street style bloggers have the same bag it just gets old really quickly!



Yes I noticed this a lot of IG!!!!  I think me and my friend are the only non bloggers I have seen in person and online with this bag! Wow thought I was the only one who noticed this lol


----------



## lila12

I noticed the bloggers too.


----------



## jakeandmer1

For a new bag that Kate Spade is trying hard to make an "it" bag, why is it that the only reviews on line are the freebies Bloggers got, and hardly any postings on it.  Is it the price or the bag that everyone is avoiding on this one?


----------



## jclaybo

jakeandmer1 said:


> For a new bag that Kate Spade is trying hard to make an "it" bag, why is it that the only reviews on line are the freebies Bloggers got, and hardly any postings on it.  Is it the price or the bag that everyone is avoiding on this one?


I'll be honest, the bag is pretty pricey and was one of my first KS bags and I was actually the 1st person at my store to ever buy the bag. A few weeks after I purchased it I asked the SA if the bag had been selling great and she said yes, however I have never ever seen anyone else beside myself wearing a Beau bag. I did a review of the bag on Nordstrom but deleted it. There are no "everyday" woman type reviews on the bag and I have only seen 3 ladies on TPF that have the bag.I ended up selling the bag last week on Poshmark because I purchased a Celine, but in all it was a great bag and very functional but just wanted to upgrade


----------



## twochubbycheeks

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Absolutely love the Beau bag! It's just a little too expensive for me though :/ It would make a great work bag due to its size, but I'm not sure how professional the giant girly bow is! Guess it depends on your workplace.
> 
> Also have you guys noticed that *they gave this bag free to SO many fashion bloggers* during NYFW? I don't know why, but for some reason that kinda bugged me. Seems like KS is really trying hard to promote this one style and make it an "it" bag. And I've never liked buying "it" bags (except for my LV speedy), just kinda takes the fun out of it. I feel like when all these street style bloggers have the same bag it just gets old really quickly!


 
so true and it sucks! 



jclaybo said:


> I'll be honest, the bag is pretty pricey and was one of my first KS bags and I was actually the 1st person at my store to ever buy the bag. A few weeks after I purchased it I asked the SA if the bag had been selling great and she said yes, however *I have never ever seen anyone else beside myself wearing a Beau bag*. I did a review of the bag on Nordstrom but deleted it. There are no "everyday" woman type reviews on the bag and I have only seen 3 ladies on TPF that have the bag.I ended up selling the bag last week on Poshmark because I purchased a Celine, but in all it was a great bag and very functional but just wanted to upgrade


 
same here! I haven't seen anyone yet, that has the same purse as mine (even in a diff color, none!).  I have been using my beau bag for a 2 weekends now and I have always gotten compliments on it. Even at the Coach Store, the SA asked me "is that the Kate Spade bag?".. "it's so pretty. I want one, but I will have to save up for it. Maybe I can get it this coming Christmas." Same with another place where I went to. The lady said the same thing. It is on the pricey side that hinders this people from purchasing it. I would've not purchased this myself, if my hubby didn't insist because it was his anniv present to me. He bought it during the F&F and of course, this beau bag wasn't included in the F&F!

I also thought that if you purchase a beau bag, you will get a complimentary beau bag usb like those I see on instagram. Unfortunately, it wasn't the case. These bloggers get free purses and free items?! not fair! whereas we spend so much $ for a KS purse (which is almost the same price as an LV mono speedy (depending on the size)), we only get a Thank You card in the mail. lol


----------



## jakeandmer1

twochubbycheeks said:


> so true and it sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> same here! I haven't seen anyone yet, that has the same purse as mine (even in a diff color, none!). I have been using my beau bag for a 2 weekends now and I have always gotten compliments on it. Even at the Coach Store, the SA asked me "is that the Kate Spade bag?".. "it's so pretty. I want one, but I will have to save up for it. Maybe I can get it this coming Christmas." Same with another place where I went to. The lady said the same thing. It is on the pricey side that hinders this people from purchasing it. I would've not purchased this myself, if my hubby didn't insist because it was his anniv present to me. He bought it during the F&F and of course, this beau bag wasn't included in the F&F!
> 
> I also thought that if you purchase a beau bag, you will get a complimentary beau bag usb like those I see on instagram. Unfortunately, it wasn't the case. These bloggers get free purses and free items?! not fair! whereas we spend so much $ for a KS purse (which is almost the same price as an LV mono speedy (depending on the size)), we only get a Thank You card in the mail. lol


 
This is good to know!  I thought I was the only one not able to find anything on it....usually when a new bag comes out there is buzz everywhere.  I actually was lucky enough to get 25% off with a survey reward, so I ordered the large and the small and now dont know which to keep, if any!  the small is adorable but I do love a big bag- but not the kind of bag you just cant bring EVERYWHERE!   hmm, dont know what to do.


----------



## staciesg26

You bought the large and small?! Is there any way you would post a pic of both of them side by side for comparison? I hate to ask that but I am trying to decide which one I want also. And there's 25% off today!  Plus the KS website has the small one listed as wider than the regular beau!! Crazy!  If you could, it would be much appreciated!!  Thanks!! 



jakeandmer1 said:


> This is good to know!  I thought I was the only one not able to find anything on it....usually when a new bag comes out there is buzz everywhere.  I actually was lucky enough to get 25% off with a survey reward, so I ordered the large and the small and now dont know which to keep, if any!  the small is adorable but I do love a big bag- but not the kind of bag you just cant bring EVERYWHERE!   hmm, dont know what to do.


----------



## TejasMama

I thought I read somewhere here that the beau next year will include a shoulder strap.  I wonder if that's true?

If they did the small version and added a shoulder strap, I think the beau would sell really well.


----------



## staciesg26

Well...I ordered the small beau today in black... maybe it will work for me... it might be too small but the regular size one was just so big.  I don't need a bag that has a pocket for my non-existent tablet lol.   I have an office job but I do not carry home files and paperwork etc so maybe a small beau will work for my needs.   Plus with that 25 % off discount today I paid 298.50!!


----------



## jakeandmer1

Sorry I should have taken a comparison pic! Returned the large- I rather have a bag I could bring to dinner AND work and this is perfect. Also with the same items in each the bigger one was way heavier. I think you will be happy with smaller version. My son said the big one looked like a trunk with handles! The small is not wider than large and holds a real lot with being a hole......I love the discount too...


----------



## staciesg26

Oh it's no problem!  I was just thinking if you still had both, a comparison pic would be super!  If I don't like it, I can always return it!   
Good to get your take on the small vs regular size though!  Your son's comment about the regular one is too funny!  He's like that is way too big! lol!  
If the size works out I just wish it came in more colors!  I don't do the light colors so black was the only option for me.  
Thank you!!

Here's a Neimans pic of the small beau






jakeandmer1 said:


> Sorry I should have taken a comparison pic! Returned the large- I rather have a bag I could bring to dinner AND work and this is perfect. Also with the same items in each the bigger one was way heavier. I think you will be happy with smaller version. My son said the big one looked like a trunk with handles! The small is not wider than large and holds a real lot with being a hole......I love the discount too...


----------



## jclaybo

TejasMama said:


> I thought I read somewhere here that the beau next year will include a shoulder strap.  I wonder if that's true?
> 
> If they did the small version and added a shoulder strap, I think the beau would sell really well.


yes next year it will have a shoulder strap


----------



## kprice1019

staciesg26 said:


> Well...I ordered the small beau today in black... maybe it will work for me... it might be too small but the regular size one was just so big.  I don't need a bag that has a pocket for my non-existent tablet lol.   I have an office job but I do not carry home files and paperwork etc so maybe a small beau will work for my needs.   Plus with that 25 % off discount today I paid 298.50!!



Where can I get the 25% off?


----------



## jakeandmer1

kprice1019 said:


> Where can I get the 25% off?


 

They were having a Holiday Sale on Friday and Saturday only for the 25% off....I am sure they will have another coming soon for the holidays.  They tend to do alot of promos- sign  up for the emails from the website and you can get notified and not miss it!


----------



## staciesg26

I agree with jakeandmer1 as to they will probably have another sale coming up soon or a surprise sale! Also, I think if you sign up to receive emails you get 15% off!  



jakeandmer1 said:


> They were having a Holiday Sale on Friday and Saturday only for the 25% off....I am sure they will have another coming soon for the holidays.  They tend to do alot of promos- sign  up for the emails from the website and you can get notified and not miss it!





kprice1019 said:


> Where can I get the 25% off?


----------



## morejunkny

Piperlime has some KS bags, and they are running a 30% off special through tomorrow. Lord and Taylor also also has 20% off often.


----------



## staciesg26

OK I recevied my small beau today and.... its going back.  I don't like the leather at all.  It's a good size though!  I just didn't care for the leather,  too stiff.  oh well, no big deal.. it's not like I needed another bag!


----------



## occhiverdi

I just bought the large beau in black, the leather is hard but I was told that it would give after a while. Problem is I've already got a scratch on it! Ideas on how to fix them?


----------



## LadyxBec

Does anyone have a lighter colour? I really want to get the pale pink when I go to NY next month, but am a bit worried that the colour will transfer etc. 

Also will both sizes have the strap next year or just the smaller? I would really like a navy as well....


----------



## Shoppinmel

This bag is so darn cute.  I'm really loving the one with the stripes and that pink and red. So girlie.


----------



## occhiverdi

LadyxBec said:


> Does anyone have a lighter colour? I really want to get the pale pink when I go to NY next month, but am a bit worried that the colour will transfer etc.
> 
> Also will both sizes have the strap next year or just the smaller? I would really like a navy as well....




I looked at the pale pink instore, and I felt it would mark quickly but it depends what you want to use it for I suppose.


----------



## LadyxBec

occhiverdi said:


> I looked at the pale pink instore, and I felt it would mark quickly but it depends what you want to use it for I suppose.


Thanks... I don't want something I have to baby too much


----------



## MJDaisy

i wanted one of these but was so turned off by all the bloggers using it for free that I didn't want to pay full price for it.


----------



## occhiverdi

Im inclined to agree, bonus in the uk is not many people use her bags! I got mine on eBay!


----------



## kodubs

Ooh i love the french navy beau. CUTE


----------



## occhiverdi

occhiverdi said:


> Im inclined to agree, bonus in the uk is not many people use her bags! I got mine on eBay!




After all my love for the beau, I've finally used it and its not for me, heartbroken!!!  Still think its amazing its just too clumpy for me


----------



## OnaMcD

kprice1019 said:


> I'm 5 foot.. Anyone know if it will be to big for me? I've Ben thinking of the leopard one for weeks and may just break down and get it. The pink and red one can that be used year round?


I have the Beau in ballet pink, I am 5'2" and it isn't too big for me.


----------



## occhiverdi

OnaMcD said:


> I have the Beau in ballet pink, I am 5'2" and it isn't too big for me.



I'm 5'4 and just found it too "solid", not sure of another word.  I'm so upset as it felt uncomfortable so I know even if I kept it that it wouldn't see the daylight often!


----------



## CoastalCouture

I just picked up a beautiful red croc version of this bag today at my nearest Kate Spade boutique. I've had my eye out for a good sized red bag for a few months now and this one really fits the bill. An extra bonus for me is that is the exact shade of red to pick up the detailing in a Hermes scarf that I have.


----------



## handbags4me

CoastalCouture said:


> I just picked up a beautiful red croc version of this bag today at my nearest Kate Spade boutique. I've had my eye out for a good sized red bag for a few months now and this one really fits the bill. An extra bonus for me is that is the exact shade of red to pick up the detailing in a Hermes scarf that I have.



I LOVE the red croc Beau bag.  I saw it in the boutique and it is gorgeous!!  Congrats and hope you share of pic with your Hermes scarf.


----------



## LadyxBec

So I ended up getting the small Beau in ballet pink anyways. Once I saw it it was too cute to resist! I think the size of the small works much better on my frame than the large.
Also: make sure you check the bag in store before buying it. I noticed the one I looked at first had black sticky smudges on it. Luckily they brought me out. New one that was perfect


----------



## kprice1019

LadyxBec said:


> So I ended up getting the small Beau in ballet pink anyways. Once I saw it it was too cute to resist! I think the size of the small works much better on my frame than the large.
> Also: make sure you check the bag in store before buying it. I noticed the one I looked at first had black sticky smudges on it. Luckily they brought me out. New one that was perfect



Could you possibly post a mod shot of it?? I haven't seen it but online alone. I love it


----------



## swtdevlgrl

The small beau has shoulder straps now. Looks so cute!


----------



## seton

new collex for spring 
http://www.katespade.com/new-arriva...US,sc.html&extgid=extg_03032014_28_March_NA_A


----------



## LadyxBec

kprice1019 said:


> Could you possibly post a mod shot of it?? I haven't seen it but online alone. I love it


Sure, here's. Few sneaky pics I took in store while deciding if I should get it










The more I've been using it the more I love it!for a "small" bag it really fits a ton


----------



## kpgirl

or if that link doesn't work-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqN35_zXnek

Posted a video of my Black Beau!


----------



## kprice1019

So i got the small Beau bag in cirpia.. I'm 5 foot but think maybe it's small and stiff? Not sure I love it. Does anyone know of it softens at all?


----------



## StayChic

occhiverdi said:


> After all my love for the beau, I've finally used it and its not for me, heartbroken!!!  Still think its amazing its just too clumpy for me



I feel the same way. It's a beautiful bag but I didn't like how boxy the top part of it was, too bulky.


----------



## occhiverdi

StayChic said:


> I feel the same way. It's a beautiful bag but I didn't like how boxy the top part of it was, too bulky.




I thought it was just me! I sold mine on eBay as so many people love it. I was so upset and was really tempted to buy a new smaller one when I was on the store the other week! 
It's not meant to get softer from what I know, I was more put off by the fact it was so bulky!


----------



## SarahLVoe

Does anyone know if the light pink color will be restocked? Or was that just a seasonal color. Sorry I am new to KS. TIA


----------



## lmissx

SarahLVoe said:


> Does anyone know if the light pink color will be restocked? Or was that just a seasonal color. Sorry I am new to KS. TIA




Not sure if they're going to re-stock the light pink, but you can get it on Amazon or Zappos. Hope this helps.


----------



## kpgirl

My black beau! Aboustley love it!


----------



## Natalietwo

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Also have you guys noticed that they gave this bag free to SO many fashion bloggers during NYFW? I don't know why, but for some reason that kinda bugged me.* Seems like KS is really trying hard to promote this one style and make it an "it" bag.*



Emphasis mine.  I get the feeling KS is trying to do the same thing with this bag that they did with the Bow Bridge Kennedy.  While they were promoting the Bow Bridge Kennedy,  they were really hot on eBay, and people were sometimes paying more than retail for them.  Then they sort of lost favor, and now the prices have really dropped on eBay.

The bow bridge kennedy also had the hard leather, and scratched very easily.  I love the style of both bags, but if I'm going to pay that much for a bag, I don't want to baby it.

I actually wish the beau bag were a little bit smaller so it could be more of an everyday bag for me.


----------



## lmissx

Natalietwo said:


> Emphasis mine.  I get the feeling KS is trying to do the same thing with this bag that they did with the Bow Bridge Kennedy.  While they were promoting the Bow Bridge Kennedy,  they were really hot on eBay, and people were sometimes paying more than retail for them.  Then they sort of lost favor, and now the prices have really dropped on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> The bow bridge kennedy also had the hard leather, and scratched very easily.  I love the style of both bags, but if I'm going to pay that much for a bag, I don't want to baby it.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wish the beau bag were a little bit smaller so it could be more of an everyday bag for me.




There is a smaller beau bag now. Comes in red, black, beige and cream, as well as cream croc or blue croc.


----------



## lmissx

kpgirl said:


> View attachment 2567493
> 
> 
> My black beau! Aboustley love it!




Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## runningllqq

Finally I got my own beau bag! Today I saw the small one at the outlet and the price is so good! I only paid 161+tax for it!! Love the beautiful colors!


----------



## happenstance

They had the large navy beau bag at the outlet today at the Seattle premium outlets, almost bought it until I picked it up and found out how darn heavy it is!! No way I'd carry that around by the handles all day even empty!


----------



## LVLadyLover

Here is my Beau bag on my desk at work! I can't stop staring at it lol!


----------



## runningllqq

LVLadyLover said:


> View attachment 2592374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Beau bag on my desk at work! I can't stop staring at it lol!



Wow I love these colors too!! Great buy!


----------



## houstonm2198

LVLadyLover said:


> View attachment 2592374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Beau bag on my desk at work! I can't stop staring at it lol!


She's gorgeous!  I have it in the navy.


----------



## lmissx

runningllqq said:


> Finally I got my own beau bag! Today I saw the small one at the outlet and the price is so good! I only paid 161+tax for it!! Love the beautiful colors!
> View attachment 2577676




Looks beautiful on you! Congratulations, that was a great deal!


----------



## lmissx

LVLadyLover said:


> View attachment 2592374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Beau bag on my desk at work! I can't stop staring at it lol!




The design and colors definitely cheer up one's mood. Beautiful!


----------



## lmissx

I also love my small Beau bag.


----------



## runningllqq

lmissx said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Congratulations, that was a great deal!



Thank you !! ^_^


----------



## runningllqq

lmissx said:


> I also love my small Beau bag.
> View attachment 2598238



OMG is this the new version (with a shoulder strap)? I've been eyeing on this one, but the new versions are not on sale yet..! ^_^ This is soooooo beautiful !


----------



## minaj

lmissx said:


> I also love my small Beau bag.
> View attachment 2598238




Pretty!


----------



## seton

lmissx said:


> I also love my small Beau bag.
> View attachment 2598238



great urban spring bag!


----------



## lmissx

runningllqq said:


> OMG is this the new version (with a shoulder strap)? I've been eyeing on this one, but the new versions are not on sale yet..! ^_^ This is soooooo beautiful !




That's correct, it's the newer one with a shoulder strap. They had 25% friends and family event not that long ago. Perhaps you can wait until they run another special to grab it.


----------



## lmissx

seton said:


> great urban spring bag!




Thank you. I really love the color combination for spring/summer.


----------



## gabz

What is the leather like on these? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## happenstance

gabz said:


> What is the leather like on these? Does it scratch easily?




The one I picked up and played with/carried around in the store for a few minutes, the leather was nice and structured but seemed to me like it would scratch very easily, but I didn't take my nails too it so it might be more durable than what it felt like!


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest edition.


----------



## SarahLVoe

Does anyone know if this bag is coming out in any new colors soon? TIA!


----------



## burberi

How's the size of the small beau bag? What can you fit in it? I usually take a water bottle and a small packed lunch, along with umbrella and makeup pouch. Do you think that'll all fit? :S I kinda' don't like the bulkiness of the regular beau. I'm only 5'1.


----------



## arcusiris

Such great photos! I'm new to this thread and think the beau bag is a new classic!


----------



## JupiterRising

SarahLVoe said:


> Does anyone know if this bag is coming out in any new colors soon? TIA!


Not until possibly Winter/Holiday.  I've seen the Fall Lookbook and there are no new beaus coming up for the next few months.  Sad, I know.


----------



## covergirl913

Almost pulled the trigger on this bag in the big size, however I feel like for the style and type of leather, it would look  and hold up better in the smaller version. Just seems a tad big for a top handle.


----------



## lmissx

burberi said:


> How's the size of the small beau bag? What can you fit in it? I usually take a water bottle and a small packed lunch, along with umbrella and makeup pouch. Do you think that'll all fit? :S I kinda' don't like the bulkiness of the regular beau. I'm only 5'1.




It would definitely fit all the things you mentioned with room to spare.


----------



## runningllqq

I was so lucky today.. I found this white/ostrich egg beau bag in our outlet. After all discounts the price went down to $146 plus tax! It's crazy! 

The SA said they only got 3 shipped in, and I snatched the last one! OMG I was thinking maybe this beau bag would go to outlet recently, and I planned to go there and check next week.. But today I changed my mind and went.. Now the beau bag came back home with me! hooray!

Here is another beau bag of mine. I also found it in outlet several months ago. I got it at $161 plus tax. But I forgot to use the extra 15% off student discount that time...


----------



## lmissx

runningllqq said:


> I was so lucky today.. I found this white/ostrich egg beau bag in our outlet. After all discounts the price went down to $146 plus tax! It's crazy!
> 
> The SA said they only got 3 shipped in, and I snatched the last one! OMG I was thinking maybe this beau bag would go to outlet recently, and I planned to go there and check next week.. But today I changed my mind and went.. Now the beau bag came back home with me! hooray!
> 
> Here is another beau bag of mine. I also found it in outlet several months ago. I got it at $161 plus tax. But I forgot to use the extra 15% off student discount that time...
> 
> View attachment 2699034




What a great deal. Congrats!!! It's a beautiful bag, very classy. I bought it at full price but I don't regret it. It's gorgeous!


----------



## runningllqq

lmissx said:


> What a great deal. Congrats!!! It's a beautiful bag, very classy. I bought it at full price but I don't regret it. It's gorgeous!


Thank you! I love my beau bag to death! It's a great bag!


----------



## amymiranda

A very serious question beau bag owners, I am 5;3 should i go for a small or large beau bag. The joy of living in Australia is I can't find either of them to see what they look like!!!


----------



## runningllqq

amymiranda said:


> A very serious question beau bag owners, I am 5;3 should i go for a small or large beau bag. The joy of living in Australia is I can't find either of them to see what they look like!!!


I would say a small one is better. I heard the large one is very heavy. I'm 5,6 and I got the small ones too. It fits me well.


----------



## lmissx

amymiranda said:


> A very serious question beau bag owners, I am 5;3 should i go for a small or large beau bag. The joy of living in Australia is I can't find either of them to see what they look like!!!




I would say go with the small one probably. The large is very large. I am 5'7 and slim, and when I tried on large it overpowered me. I actually looked ridiculous. There was no way I could pull it off. If I was heavier then maybe yes, otherwise it look out of place on me. So I went with the small. And small looks like a regular medium size bag on me.
Hope this helps you!


----------



## Lurvebags

amymiranda said:


> A very serious question beau bag owners, I am 5;3 should i go for a small or large beau bag. The joy of living in Australia is I can't find either of them to see what they look like!!!




The bigger DJ stores stock Kate Spade bags. Funny how here in Australia, all the Kate Spade bags are under lock and key haha we pay an arm and a leg that's why. 

Where do you buy your bags?


----------



## amymiranda

Lurvebags said:


> The bigger DJ stores stock Kate Spade bags. Funny how here in Australia, all the Kate Spade bags are under lock and key haha we pay an arm and a leg that's why.
> 
> Where do you buy your bags?


Not anymore a Kate Spade store has opened in Melbourne


----------



## Lisa2007

I haven't truly been excited about a Kate Spade bag until this year...I absolutely love the Beau bag...so much that I now have the blue and black Beau...


----------



## Bananie

I love the beau bag. Wanting a tan/ black one for a while. Where can I find one? Ebay?


----------



## Beach_love

I love the beau bag!


----------



## crystalsweet

i love the beau bag , i just got it , but i do not have the crossbody version!! i would love it 100 times more if i had the crossbody version, i didnt even know that existed, i crossbody all my bags, is there anything i can do to get KS to get me a crossbody one? :'(


----------



## griffithsk

The crossbody (small beau) and the large beau are on sale at Gilt.com right now.  You can also find them at some of the Bloomingdale outlet stores.  Good luck!!


----------



## griffithsk

crystalsweet said:


> i love the beau bag , i just got it , but i do not have the crossbody version!! i would love it 100 times more if i had the crossbody version, i didnt even know that existed, i crossbody all my bags, is there anything i can do to get KS to get me a crossbody one? :'(


Try Gilt.com they are on sale there today.


----------



## crystalsweet

thanks for the help! but unfortunately still came up to 300+ with shipping =( i got my beau for 150


----------



## crystalsweet

sorry just reviving this thread to ask how everyone's beau's have held up. i have just ordered a second-hand one and cant wait to get it - any tips on how to take care of it since it is such a delicate leather, and i got it in the beige/white combo - months later, does it still look beautiful as long as you take care of it? do you avoid taking it out in the winter, or rain, etc? 

TIA


----------



## thequeenBagHag

crystalsweet said:


> sorry just reviving this thread to ask how everyone's beau's have held up. i have just ordered a second-hand one and cant wait to get it - any tips on how to take care of it since it is such a delicate leather, and i got it in the beige/white combo - months later, does it still look beautiful as long as you take care of it? do you avoid taking it out in the winter, or rain, etc?
> 
> TIA


I love the beau! I would make sure to protect it with a leather conditioner before I use it, I avoid using it if I know it will rain or snow. I also stuff it when I store it and store it in a dustbag & tie the handles so they won't fall and mark the sides. I have a few of them, it's a classic kate spade style and although it is bulky and awkward for some, I love it. That color combo you got is beautiful! It's classic! You can use it all year round too!


----------



## crystalsweet

thequeenBagHag said:


> I love the beau! I would make sure to protect it with a leather conditioner before I use it, I avoid using it if I know it will rain or snow. I also stuff it when I store it and store it in a dustbag & tie the handles so they won't fall and mark the sides. I have a few of them, it's a classic kate spade style and although it is bulky and awkward for some, I love it. That color combo you got is beautiful! It's classic! You can use it all year round too!



thank you so much for your response! i have the kate spade leather conditioner - i hope that will suffice. its such a gorgeous bag - i know it is a bit bigger but ive been wrestling with myself for a while (i had a small beau without the crossbody strap and sold it without using it) and its just too gorgeous of a bag to not use. i would have multiple of them if they werent so overpriced now. its a style that kate spade needs to do again in different colours - no idea why they stopped making them


----------



## thequeenBagHag

That's what I have too, if you have a lot of kate spade purses, that's a very good thing to have. It's easy to use and very helpful! I love the beau bags, I particularly prefer the large one over the small ones, they just look weird as a crossbody in my honest opinion. I also love my croc beaus, they are beautiful!  Yes, kate spade should make new versions of those!


----------

